# Today's 4th service call



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Homeowner tells me he got a great deal on the bath install, but has a leak in the wall!! I can image the "HandyHacks" thought, "Wonder were the valves go and HMMMM, what the hell is that hole in the tub for" All I had to say while laughing was "Is this a joke, I'm I on candid camera" We will be getting the necessary permits and tearing the entire bath out and redoing this month. 

Enjoy: BTW sorry for the "CPP" (crappy phone pics)










These are 3'ft above the tub with a 15" spread










This just killed me!!

Can't wait to see behind the wall!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Homeowner tells me he got a great deal on the bath install, but has a leak in the wall!! I can image the "HandyHacks" thought, "Wonder were the valves go and HMMMM, what the hell is that hole in the tub for" All I had to say while laughing was "Is this a joke, I'm I on candid camera" We will be getting the necessary permits and tearing the entire bath out and redoing this month.
> 
> Enjoy: BTW sorry for the "CPP" (crappy phone pics)
> 
> ...


:laughing: I have seen this twice up here now :laughing:
Never any where else just up here :laughing:. Both were for tub back ups.
They did not want to pay for repairs oh well.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bet you will find a bunch of plumbers putty and caulking behind the tub spout.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Never saw a spout installed quite like that one. Have seen a few installed right on top of the tub before. Were old fish camp houses done back in the 40's or 50's. Obviously built,wired, and plumbed by a bunch of fishing buddies. Was nightmare for me with the kitchen range and/or cabinets backing up to the tub.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The term 'crappy cell phone pics" is trademarked. But in this case the pics are fine...its the crappy plumbing this time!lol


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

So thats what that extra hole in the tub is for! :blink:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

That is great! It gave me a good laugh. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I put my tub spouts there too and run my overflowout the roof and then caulk it, im a good plumer rite.:laughing: JK

Man that looks like unwiped azz, post some rough-in shots.

Thx:thumbup:

Did you get a new phone? pict looks better than b4


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

At one time it may have looked somthing like this.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> At one time it may have looked somthing like this.


I don't think so as this house was built in the eighties and this bath was added to it about two years ago. I was able to see cpvc pipe in behind the spout and of course it looks as if it was glued together with pvc glue and primer. This tub (standard 5' tub) also sets on a 4" tile ledge base, kinda thought this might be some of the same work that jjbex posted with that "comfort height" wc. I will make sure I take my non phone camera when I go there next.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I put my tub spouts there too and run my overflowout the roof and then caulk it, im a good plumer rite.:laughing: JK
> 
> Man that looks like unwiped azz, post some rough-in shots.
> 
> ...


Yea, its the new blackberry tour, the last one took a swim a few days back


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok,
I had to look 3 times at the spout to see the problem. Wow, I gotta get some sleep!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The Delta remodel plate will cover the hole pattern on that 12"oc tub/shower faucet on a retrofit to single handle.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you say c-r-o-s-s c-o-n-n-e-c-t-i-o-n?:blink:


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

big time cross connection at the look of it ill say its been leaking for ages


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

That is fantastic........These pictures just made my day


----------



## 1 Old Guy (Nov 3, 2020)

.........What a genius...... So Clever........ Brillant.......


----------

